# German Pollution Charge



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before but 33 cities in Germany now have a Pollution Charge so be aware.

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/driving_in_germany_10916.htm


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder.

This has been covered extensively during the past week - see the

Umwelt Zones Reminder

topic.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

luckily, so far only 3 cities have done it, Cologne, Hannover and Berlin. Not 33. But more will probably follow during 2008, unless the law suits that several automobile associations have started against this scheme are successful.

For details, see here.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

